# can i feed salted peanuts to pigeons



## droper (Apr 27, 2011)

can i feed them salted spanish peanuts if i wash off all of the salt?


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I would avoid them anyway. It's better to feed raw unsalted Spanish peanuts. Not sure the roasting process would make them great for pigeons anyway and if you miss some salt it's not very good for your birds. It's just a snack anyway. They don't need peanuts. Try some nice greens or a bit of boiled egg or something instead if you need to give them a snack today rather than waiting to pick up raw unsalted peanuts.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

a bit of salt will not hurt them..but too much salt and they would drink allot of water and have liquid droppings. best to use the nonsalted.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> a bit of salt will not hurt them..but too much salt and they would drink allot of water and have liquid droppings. best to use the nonsalted.


Still don't think it makes sense to do this for a treat when they could just wait or use something else.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Libis said:


> Still don't think it makes sense to do this for a treat when they could just wait or use something else.


 if she had some salted spanish on hand a few are not going to hurt the pigeons.. they are from cliffs by the sea and like to eat sea shells and sand...so a bit of salt is not going to be a disaster.. allot of salt on a regular basis would make them drink too much water. so yes they can get the unsalted next time they go to the store.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

droper said:


> can i feed them salted spanish peanuts if i wash off all of the salt?


 Yes you can. The question should be however, should you ? All the articles I have ever read suggested only feeding raw spanish peanuts.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Isn't only the shell of the nut salted? I don't see how the salt would effect anything as long as he didn't touch the nut after popping it out the shell.
However they won't be as beneficial as they have been roasted.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

AZCorbin said:


> Isn't only the shell of the nut salted? I don't see how the salt would effect anything as long as he didn't touch the nut after popping it out the shell.
> However they won't be as beneficial as they have been roasted.


Depends on the package. I originally read this when pretty sleepy. Re-reading--it looks like they're salted Spanish peanuts--so they're probably directly covered in salt.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Best thing to do is not feed them salted peanuts. Peanuts are more a treat. and used by some thinking they help build up reserve energy for a race. And if you use them as a treat take the time to find unsalted. But people do as people do.


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

I worked for the headquarters of Dairy Queen for almost 15 years. I use to get bags of salted peanuts in all the time that they'd use for the peanut buster parfaits they'd sell at the stores at work. I fed them to my birds for years. During racing season, feeding the birds these peanuts before shipping always seemed to help and I didn' have any ill effects on race results. I just made sure the birds got a good drink after eating the peanuts and I never over did it on the peanuts. Birds loved them, and would land all over me when I had the bag in hand.

Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664

http://www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but I was wondering, are raw, unsalted ******* peanuts, like the one in the link below, OK?

http://www.amazon.com/Raw-*******-P...53006070&sr=8-3&keywords=raw+unsalted+peanuts


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Salt is not good in general for pigeons are people. I am talking about the processed salt humands eat( not theone that's natural with minerals. It will distroy their liver on long term and their bones and joints ( depletes them of Calcium)


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

pigeons love peanuts , but be careful not to make a rod for your own back, as somebody has previously mentioned use them for a treat and not main source of food, although full of protein they are also fattening.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

jeff houghton said:


> pigeons love peanuts , but be careful not to make a rod for your own back, as somebody has previously mentioned use them for a treat and not main source of food, although full of protein they are also fattening.


You're right on this one.


----------

